# Craftsman weedwacker Won't Start



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Well here is what I can tell you so far. I got the weedwacker for free, and I don't know anything about the history of it. It had a broken pull but I fixed that. I cleaned and rebuilt the carb, added new fuel lines, and fuel filter. Compression is 110 Psi, Changed the plug and there is good spark. Pulled the flywheel to check for partially sheared key, but it was in good shape. Switched gas caps to make sure that was vented properly. When gas is added to the spark plug hole it will run for a few seconds. When it does not start after pulling 10-15 times the plug gets really wet. What should I check out next thanks. Bob


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Make sure all the bolts are tight, cylinder to block, carb to block, etc. if you can get it to run for a short time spray carb cleaner along the mating surfaces, when the engine tempo changes you have found the air leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

sounds to me like something is not working properly 110 compression on a 2 stroke is at the border line should be at least 130 minimum its very possible the compression can have a factor in this running issue 

dont know if it will or not but check the muffler screen make sure it is clean of carbon 

thanks 
calvin

thats either a poulan weedeater model or a ryobi brand model 

with a sears emblem on them 
some #s would help


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

Lawnmowertech said:


> sounds to me like something is not working properly 110 compression on a 2 stroke is at the border line should be at least 130 minimum its very possible the compression can have a factor in this running issue
> 
> dont know if it will or not but check the muffler screen make sure it is clean of carbon
> 
> ...


I've seen them run good at 95

take the muffler off and see if the exhaust is clogged, and look for scratches in the cylinder


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You didn't say what model it was... are you sure you hooked up the fuel lines correctly. Over 90psi is enough compression.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I am going to pull the muffler and look for scoring, I'm thinking it is a compression issue maybe. What is the trick to pulling the springs off that hold the muffler in place? Once apart I am going to double check everything is tight and see if there is any improvement. Also, when I checked the compression I was not holding the throttle open, so I'm going to re-check compression before I start working on it. I will let you know what I discover. Bob


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Compression at 110 is more then enough. Your lucky to have 110psi compression on a newer one of those engines. You don't need to hold the throttle open to check it. I use a small screwdriver and wedge it between the spring and muffler and use the screwdriver to lift the spring out of the hole in the muffler.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

ugh, I hate those muffler springs, so useless

alot like muffler bearings


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I took it apart again the gasket that connects the plastic backing with the 4 screws to the area where the connecting rod is had a broken circular gasket. I was not able to get the muffler off I tried for about 10 minutes. I can't move the springs. I worked on a weedeater machine and the springs are much smaller than the craftsman ones. I figured that if I manage to get it apart I will never be able to get it back on so I left it alone. Would that one small gasket stop the machine from running, also how do you remove the muffler springs in the workshop. Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> I took it apart again the gasket that connects the plastic backing with the 4 screws to the area where the connecting rod is had a broken circular gasket. I was not able to get the muffler off I tried for about 10 minutes. I can't move the springs. I worked on a weedeater machine and the springs are much smaller than the craftsman ones. I figured that if I manage to get it apart I will never be able to get it back on so I left it alone. Would that one small gasket stop the machine from running, also how do you remove the muffler springs in the workshop. Thanks Bob


I'm still waiting for answers, so I know what to do at this point. Thanks for any replies. Bob


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> I took it apart again the gasket that connects the plastic backing with the 4 screws to the area where the connecting rod is had a broken circular gasket. I was not able to get the muffler off I tried for about 10 minutes. I can't move the springs. I worked on a weedeater machine and the springs are much smaller than the craftsman ones. I figured that if I manage to get it apart I will never be able to get it back on so I left it alone. Would that one small gasket stop the machine from running, also how do you remove the muffler springs in the workshop. Thanks Bob


bob on them springs they can be a doozie i normally use vise grips on them myself but that is what i do 

there may be other methods on removing them


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm going to try out the vise grips for the spring. Does anyone sell gasket kits for these engines. One is a craftsman and the other is a weedeater. Thanks Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There may be kits available, for some of the models they have gasket sets and others you have to get the gaskets individually. 

I use a pair of wire cutters to grab the springs and lift them off of the muffler cover, I also use them to reinstall, I can get them off and back on in just a few seconds this way, but I have literally done this on hundreds of them so for me it seems easy.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks lawnmowertech and 30Yr. I am going to try to work on it today for a little bit today. I am going to try the wire snips I have a nice angled pair that I can use as a lever against the muffler, if that doesn't work I'm going to try the vice grips. Tahnks for the help. I will let you know how things go. Bob


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Fix the gasket, if you have an air leak it isn't going to run, simple as that. You can get gaskets or gasket kits at a lot of places, sears, jackssmallengines, oscar-wilson, outdoordistrubitor, mandd, etc. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> I'm going to try out the vise grips for the spring. Does anyone sell gasket kits for these engines. One is a craftsman and the other is a weedeater. Thanks Bob


some model #s will help in getting you a part # for the gaskets


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I got some time today to work on my 2 weedwackers, and I would be a happy if I could get one of them to work. Here is the problem with the craftsman. I need the manifold gasket replaced where the carb attaches and the round (rubberband like) gasket when the plastic gastank attaches to the crankcase. The model #'s are mostly scratched off but here is what I could tell you.
Craftsman 17"/25cc Weedwhacker Model 358.7******** (... the sticker is missing) I'm going to need help figuring out this one, I think it said is was made in 1995.

Weedeater Pro lite
serial # 9511ON
21cc
SPW021UB24RA:EM

I need basically the same gaskets as the craftsman.

Also how do you clean a carb that there is not a high needle. Would soaking it get that area?


----------

